# [Solved] can't connect to postgrsql-server on the lan

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

I tried to connect to a postgresql server on the lan (via pgadmin3), which doesn't work. This is probably a network issue.

When I do a 

```
nmap localhost
```

 on the server machine, I get  *Quote:*   

> 2049/tcp open  nfs
> 
> 5432/tcp open  postgresql
> 
> 

 

If I perform nmap <server-ip> on the remote machine, I only get 

```
2049/tcp open  nfs

```

In my pg_hba.conf I wrote 

```
host all all samenet trust

```

, and in my postgresql.conf I wrote 

```
listen_addresses = 'localhost, 192.168.0.136' 
```

What am I missing?

RüdigerLast edited by Wallsandfences on Tue May 17, 2011 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wswartzendruber

Enable TCP in postgres.conf.

----------

## titanofold

What does the postmaster.log have to say?

Have you tried removing the space seeing as it is a comma-separated list?

----------

## Wallsandfences

I have been able to connect to the postgres-server after the next reboot. I have no clue what happened, though...

rüdiger

----------

